# help with hacked tivo...please



## mpost43062 (Mar 12, 2004)

Some background. When the zipper tool came out I was able to successfully zipper 3 tivo's. I have kept all my notes, disks, etc that I used to do it.

Recently one of my tivos (DVR40 - single drive) hard drives went out. I purchased a new 320GB drive and used the zipper again. I got to the point of putting the drive into the tivo, but every time I try to start it I get the welcome screen and then the almost done screen for a few seconds. It then showed a Green error screen noting a Severe Error. it then rebooted and kept repeating the process

I have pulled the drive and rezippered it again with the same result.

I verified that all cables are seated properly.

I connected to it with a serial cable and it is giving an error about the file system being inconsistent.

If anyone would be so kind as to help me troubleshoot this I would greatly appreciate it.

I just can't seem to figure out the issue.

Thanks in advance 

I asked for help in the zipper thread, but it seems nobody watches that thread much anymore.

Mark


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

You may have already tried this, but did you try to boot the drive before zippering it?

I would erase the drive, apply a fresh image, make sure it boots, and then try the zipper again.

At least this narrows it down to the zipper process is what is not working.

Sorry I cant be much help other than that.

The only other thing I can think of is I think the zipper has been updated in the last 2 years to work with the software updates that came out. Im not sure if this applies to your Tivo, but you may need to make sure you let the Tivo update the software after applying a fresh image and before trying to zipper. It has been a while myself since I have used the zipper, but I believe you have to download a superpatch or some other tools specific to your hardware/software version, you may need to download new files instead of using the same files you used last time (this may only apply if you need to perform a software update before zippering)

Hope this helps, I recently had a drive fail too and am having trouble getting a new drive to boot myself, havent even gotten to the zippering process...


----------



## mpost43062 (Mar 12, 2004)

I will try the suggestion of booting it before zippering the drive.

I am assuming the old zipper files will work this time as it is a new drive and never upgraded the old one...well except for the daylight saving time (6.2a) update.

thanks


----------



## mpost43062 (Mar 12, 2004)

thanks for suggestion swytch.
I decided to go ahead and create a new zipper disk with all new updated files and things are finally working.

Thanks again!


----------



## Swytch (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome, I'm glad I could help.


----------

